
Podcast: VP CX at Orbit shares how chatbots performed better than humans reps - Simplychee
https://plantt.io/blog/the-cx-podcast-michael-callahan
======
peeterx
Great insights on the how to create better custom chatbots, I can attest that
the bots can really outperform human reps when it comes to customer support,
we have been using a chatbot in our site for quite some time now and our
customers are in love with it.

With the help of the team - Chatifai Technologies
[https://bit.ly/customchatbot](https://bit.ly/customchatbot) -

that helped set it up, we are continuously improving the chatbot's knowledge
base to meet more needs of the customers, reducing the time our human reps
have to interact with the customers.

